# Die Prismengarde sucht euch



## lonos5000 (1. Juli 2011)

Gilde. Prismengarde 	
Realm: Alleria
Fraktion: Horde
Gilden-Forum: Prismengarde
Teamspeak: Vorhanden 


Ich grüße Euch ihr Helden,

die Prismengarde suchen wieder nach neuen Mitgliedern, die einen Platz suchen, wo sie sich zum gelegendlichen Spielen niederlassen können. 
Bei uns sind alle jene Willkommen, die nicht die Zeit haben, nur zu Raiden oder jeden Abend eine andere Instanz beizuwohnen. 
Natürlich heißt das nicht, dass wir pennen und mit einer Staubschicht bedeckt sind. Wir gehen regelmäßig los und haben Spass, seis nur beim questen, in Instanzen (heroic sowie normal).

Einige von uns lieben das PvP andere farmen wie wild vor sich hin. Jedem also das seine.

Letztendlich steht jedem frei, ob er jeden Abend mit irgendwo hin will oder nur hin und wieder. Bisher klappt unsere Gemeinschaft recht gut und die Zockerabende gehen recht amüsant und entspannt von statten.


Etwas zu uns:

Die Gilde entstand aus der Not heraus. 
Irgendwo musste es doch einen Platz für Gelegenheitsspieler geben, die trotz Beruf, Familie oder sonstige private Verpflichtungen,
gerne Abends eine Runde WoW zocken wollen und das mit Leuten, die ebenso entspannt an die Sache rangehen und verstehen was es heißt nicht immer Zeit zu haben. 

Die Lösung hieß,.....selbermachen! 

In den letzten 2 Jahren, wurde ein Platz geschaffen, der einem Spieler ermöglicht, die Gemeinschaft einer Gilde zu genießen, ohne täglich
anwesend sein zu müssen. 

Wir spielen frei nach dem Motto: "Jeder kann, aber keiner muss" 

Ihr solltet über 20 sein und WOW als das ansehen, was es ist, - ein Spiel und einfach nur Spass daran haben. 

 Wenn ihr Euch für Prismengarde interessiert oder Euch angesprochen fühlt, dann schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Seite vorbei.

Ihr könnte uns auch Ingame anflüstern.....einfach jemanden aus unserem Gildenrat z.B. 

Arosarithe

Gorixa 

Mirir

Kalibo

Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch! 

Mögen Euch die Geister stets leiten.


----------



## lonos5000 (11. August 2011)

/push


----------



## lonos5000 (19. September 2011)

Suchen alles Jeder kann sich Melden Beisen nicht


----------



## lonos5000 (5. Oktober 2011)

und hoch da mit suchen noch alles


----------



## lonos5000 (30. Oktober 2011)

/Push


----------



## lonos5000 (24. November 2011)

schieeeeeeb


----------



## lonos5000 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hoch da mit


----------



## lonos5000 (12. Dezember 2011)

/up


----------



## lonos5000 (18. Dezember 2011)

Suchen immer noch Verstärkung meldet euch


----------



## lonos5000 (14. Januar 2012)

/up


----------

